# SS Sitzrohr



## lazyG (22. Mai 2009)

Aloha,

könnte evtl. mal jemand mit medium Slopestyle die Sitzrohrlänge messen?

(Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr) k.a. wie Intense da misst.

danke


----------

